# Long Beach Cycle Swap dates



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here are some upcoming dates for the moto/bicycle swap meet event, located at Veterans Stadium in LB.

All fall on a Sunday

Jan. 23rd
March 27
April 24

7am - 1pm
$8.00 adm.

I've been a few times, its mostly moto parts but it can be fun if you have an old cruiser project, fixie, or "10 speed". There's boxes of parts as well as complete bikes, but again most are old clunkers or cruisers. Tools, wheels and accessories like baskets can be found too. You just gotta get through the Hell's Angels area to get to them, so leave the spandex at home 

www.toppingevents.com
(no affiliation)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

**bump**

Pomona Bike Swap this Sun. 2/27

see link




Hollywood said:


> here are some upcoming dates for the moto/bicycle swap meet event, located at Veterans Stadium in LB.
> 
> All fall on a Sunday
> 
> ...


----------

